# Almost vintage builds



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Do you do your own finishing or farm it out? Just curious.

AJC


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

nice! Home page link? Thanks!


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Please keep the pics coming. I have no interest in guitar building myself, but I love seeing pics of how these lovely objects come together. Especially when you are making everything by hand.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

You said you would have shown some carving pics but nobody is watching, we are watching. I am amazed that you have gone to all the trouble of actually hand cutting, carving the necks and bodies and making your own fretboards, so many people just buy pre-made bodies, necks and fretboards then they call them hand built. From what I can see yours are hand built right from the beginning. Please post some pictures when you have even one completely finished. I for one will be watching. Fredy


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lovely work! I'm very interested in this stuff. Way, way more interesting than my frivolous new guitar day threads.
Nice photography too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> I would have shown some carving pics but nobody is watching anyway.


I am watching also!!

I always learn so much from these build threads. 

Electronics and amp build threads are also enjoyable to me, but the warmth of the wood is much more soothing and beautiful than looking at a pic of "cold" caps soldered spread-eagle on an eyelet board. 

I did a lot of woodworking at one time...there certainly is something very special about working with wood. 

Thanks again for all the work you are putting into this thread.


Cheers

Dave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Ditto, I love these threads. 

YJMUJRSRV, we may not post a response on every pic or update, but we definitely ARE watching!


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to post all the pics. It's the most interesting thread I've seen since I joined GC. Since I have an interest in different types of wood, I've come back a few times to view it again.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm watching too. And I'd really like to see the carving pics


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I have always been curious what exactly are the "clay" dots made from... is it really clay?

AJC


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> clay dots cleaning up. I usually dot after board is glued on but for some reason I did a few as is.


I use an epoxy putty from Lee Valley called QuikWood for all kinds of things - looks exactly like clay but cures up very hard. Would probably work very well for what you are doing.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Okay - I get it!! I had a look at your website - authentic vintage - guess you won't be using QuikWood anytime soon. However, for those who want the look without mixing up their own formula, it might be a good alternative. Great looking guitars BTW


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> You've been in woodworking awhile - ever had your hands on a tube of ivorine?


Never heard of it. Sounds like some sort of filler? I have been woodworking (grew up in the business) since the 1980's. I'll ask my father if he recalls the name.

AJC


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Slowfinger (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm watching to. The pics. are really well done. Thanks for going to all the trouble.

Bruce


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Must. Have. Updates. ...


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

i'll be watching for that - sweet looking guitars.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Very interesting. Thank you for all the work that went into posting this whole thing.

Do you have a favorite? I find I pick a different "favorite" every time I listen to the four. Some very interesting tones
going on there.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

